# accessing https hangs



## tedyu (Apr 3, 2009)

OpenLDAP client was installed:
===>   An older version of net/openldap23-client is already installed (openldap-client-2.3.27)

But accessing https://csi.x.com/login.php hangs.

I donâ€™t see IPv6 for port 443:

```
www      httpd      10446 3  tcp46  *:80                  *:*
www      httpd      10446 4  tcp4   *:*                   *:*
www      httpd      10445 3  tcp46  *:80                  *:*
www      httpd      10445 4  tcp4   *:*                   *:*
www      httpd      10444 3  tcp46  *:80                  *:*
www      httpd      10444 4  tcp4   *:*                   *:*
www      httpd      10443 3  tcp46  *:80                  *:*
www      httpd      10443 4  tcp4   *:*                   *:*
www      httpd      10442 3  tcp46  *:80                  *:*
www      httpd      10442 4  tcp4   *:*                   *:*
root     httpd      5682  3  tcp46  *:80                  *:*
root     httpd      5682  4  tcp4   *:*                   *:*
```
From httpd-error.2009-04-03-12_00_00.log:

```
[Fri Apr 03 11:51:10 2009] [warn] Init: SSL server IP/port conflict: ws.X.com:443 (/usr/local/etc/apache22/virtual/webservices.conf:18) vs. [url]www.X.com:443[/url] (/usr/local/etc/apache22/virtual/www.conf:41)
[Fri Apr 03 11:51:10 2009] [warn] Init: SSL server IP/port conflict: enterprise.X.com:443 (/usr/local/etc/apache22/virtual/enterprise.conf:8) vs. [url]www.X.com:443[/url] (/usr/local/etc/apache22/virtual/www.conf:41)
[Fri Apr 03 11:51:10 2009] [warn] Init: SSL server IP/port conflict: csi.X.com:443 (/usr/local/etc/apache22/virtual/companySupport.conf:16) vs. [url]www.X.com:443[/url] (/usr/local/etc/apache22/virtual/www.conf:41)
[Fri Apr 03 11:51:11 2009] [notice] Apache/2.2.4 (FreeBSD) mod_ssl/2.2.4 OpenSSL/0.9.7m DAV/2 configured -- resuming normal operations
```
I am using php 5.2.1

Did anyone encounter similar problem ?


----------



## gordon@ (Apr 4, 2009)

You cannot have name based SSL virtual hosts, which is what I suspect is going on. Remove the SSL definitions for ws.X.com, enterprise.X.com, and csi.X.com and it should start working.


----------



## tedyu (Apr 5, 2009)

I tried that in the beginning.
Several .con files all have *:443 in them.
The first, csi.conf takes precedence. But accessing https://csi.X.com still hangs.


----------

